# Looking for Orlando / Kissimmee / Disney area 12/25-1/1 (Marriott, Wyndham, Sheraton properties or similar)



## nscarnati (Dec 17, 2020)

Looking for something in the disney area for 12/25 - 1/1 (exact dates only, no flexibility)

Need 2 BR minimum 

Prefer Marriott, Wyndham/Bonnet creek, Sheraton, or similar quality properties

PM me if you have something that would work. Thanks

Nick


----------



## Normita (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi NIck:
Sent a PM


----------



## nscarnati (Dec 17, 2020)

I don't see anything from you - will try to send you one


----------



## Fattcatt36 (Dec 18, 2020)

nscarnati said:


> Looking for something in the disney area for 12/25 - 1/1 (exact dates only, no flexibility)
> 
> Need 2 BR minimum
> 
> ...


I have 4825 Marriott executive points expiring on Feb. 28, 2021.

I could reserve where there is a vacancy and then rent to you.

Please advise if interested.

Many thanks, ART.  860-673-9452.


----------



## nscarnati (Dec 18, 2020)

Fattcatt36 said:


> I have 4825 Marriott executive points expiring on Feb. 28, 2021.
> 
> I could reserve where there is a vacancy and then rent to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Art - 
Is there a 2 BR available for any of the resorts below?

Marriott Harbour Lake
Marriott Lakeshore Reserve
Marriott Royal Palms
Marriott Sabal Palms
Marriott Imperial Palms
Marriott Grande Vista
Sheraton Vistana / Vistana Villages

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Fattcatt36 (Dec 18, 2020)

nscarnati said:


> Thanks Art -
> Is there a 2 BR available for any of the resorts below?
> 
> Marriott Harbour Lake
> ...


I will check and get back to you.  Since I am new I will need a few hours.  ART.


----------



## Lhenke (Dec 18, 2020)

nscarnati said:


> Looking for something in the disney area for 12/25 - 1/1 (exact dates only, no flexibility)
> 
> Need 2 BR minimum
> 
> ...


Aloha Nick,
Marriott Grand Resort is available, Westgate Lakes, Westgate Town Center and Westgate Vacation Villas.  I can also get you Cypress Pointe Resort, Grand Beach and Grand Villas Resort.  Lots of choices that all fit the dates you requested.  You did not mention size needed?  That may change your options slightly but I can also check in my RCI account.  I just checked in II and Diamond only.  Please advise.  Linda Henke 808-385-3861


----------



## Lhenke (Dec 18, 2020)

Lhenke said:


> Aloha Nick,
> Marriott Grand Resort is available, Westgate Lakes, Westgate Town Center and Westgate Vacation Villas.  I can also get you Cypress Pointe Resort, Grand Beach and Grand Villas Resort.  Lots of choices that all fit the dates you requested.  You did not mention size needed?  That may change your options slightly but I can also check in my RCI account.  I just checked in II and Diamond only.  Please advise.  Linda Henke 808-385-3861


Aloha Nick,
Please my sincerest apology.  I did not see the 2 bedroom request as it was posted after I began my search.  Let me look again.  
Linda Henke
Cypress Point has a 2bedroom and a 3 bedroom, Grand Beach has a 3 bedroom, and Grand Villas has a 2 and a 3 bedroom.
Linda Henke
808-385-3861


----------



## Lhenke (Dec 18, 2020)

Lhenke said:


> Aloha Nick,
> Please my sincerest apology.  I did not see the 2 bedroom request as it was posted after I began my search.  Let me look again.
> Linda Henke
> Cypress Point has a 2bedroom and a 3 bedroom, Grand Beach has a 3 bedroom, and Grand Villas has a 2 and a 3 bedroom.
> ...





Lhenke said:


> Aloha Nick,
> Marriott Grand Resort is available, Westgate Lakes, Westgate Town Center and Westgate Vacation Villas.  I can also get you Cypress Pointe Resort, Grand Beach and Grand Villas Resort.  Lots of choices that all fit the dates you requested.  You did not mention size needed?  That may change your options slightly but I can also check in my RCI account.  I just checked in II and Diamond only.  Please advise.  Linda Henke 808-385-3861





Lhenke said:


> Aloha Nick,
> Please my sincerest apology.  I did not see the 2 bedroom request as it was posted after I began my search.  Let me look again.
> Linda Henke
> Cypress Point has a 2bedroom and a 3 bedroom, Grand Beach has a 3 bedroom, and Grand Villas has a 2 and a 3 bedroom.
> ...


Aloha Nick,
I was able to get the Marriott Grand Vista Reosrt in a 2 bedroom if you are still interested.  
Linda Henke
808-385-3861


----------



## nscarnati (Dec 18, 2020)

Thanks Linda- I am an RCI member and didn't see much so was reaching out here. How much for the Grande Vista?


----------



## Lhenke (Dec 18, 2020)

nscarnati said:


> Thanks Linda- I am an RCI member and didn't see much so was reaching out here. How much for the Grande Vista?


[post deleted--please follow posting rules for posting in this forum. The maximum that can be asked when posting in this forum is $800/week. All other communication must be by private conversations]


----------



## Lhenke (Dec 18, 2020)

nscarnati said:


> Thanks Linda- I am an RCI member and didn't see much so was reaching out here. How much for the Grande Vista?


Aloha Nick,
I am new on the site and obviously did not know the rules.  I would be more than happy to follow the rules and only charge $800.00 for the 2 bedroom at the Marriott Grand Vista Seeing that it is a lazy Pt minute rental.  Please let me know if that works for you.  I have the reservation held so please let me know one way or another.
Linda Henke
808-385-3861


----------



## Lhenke (Dec 18, 2020)

Lhenke said:


> Aloha Nick,
> I am new on the site and obviously did not know the rules.  I would be more than happy to follow the rules and only charge $800.00 for the 2 bedroom at the Marriott Grand Vista Seeing that it is a lazy Pt minute rental.  Please let me know if that works for you.  I have the reservation held so please let me know one way or another.
> Linda Henke
> 808-385-3861


Oops. Typo. Last minute. Lol


----------



## Lhenke (Dec 18, 2020)

oops last minute...typo


----------

